# 8 Goldenen Regeln zur GUI-Entwicklung



## Heady86 (2. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich hab gelesen dass es "8 Goldenen Regeln zur GUI-Entwicklung von Shneiderman" gibt oder sowas in der Art, leider finde ich die nicht. Hat da jemand was parat? :rtfm:

Dankeschön

Mahlzeit


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2009)

na das ist doch mit google schnell geklärt
Shneiderman's Eight Golden Rules of Interface Design
Designing the User Interface: Strategies for Effective Human-Computer Interaction: Amazon.de: Ben Shneiderman, Catherine Plaisant: Englische Bücher


----------



## Heady86 (2. Okt 2009)

Dankeschön, man sollte halt auch auf die Idee kommen auf Englisch zu suchen 

/edit: hier auch noch auf deutsch. Hab ich grad noch gefunden.

Schönes Wochenende


----------

